# Canucks Game Tonight!



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Whose going to be watching tonight?! Hope everyone is except for John!!!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha. I'm going to check it out. I used to watch as many games as I can, including the preseason ones. However, I'm not thrilled by the switch in focus away from seeing how guys like Kes, and Booth, are supposed to take us to the finals, to the propects. Smells like rebuild to me, only getting covered up.

Speaking of Kesler, I saw a mother calling her 2ish year old boy, guess what his name is... 



"Kesler."


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

oh! oh! I will be watching for sure. good thing we have 2 TVs. one for kids. one for me ( watching football or hockey!)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm starting to get amped up. I've been listening to the interviews my brother Trevor McManus has been doing. He interviewed SportsNet correspondent James Cybulski regarding the Canucks.

I'm actually looking forward to this season, unlike last. I watched the first game and didn't even bother watching another one since then. The strike really pissed me off, lol.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

With that said, I'll probably get really frustrated watching it. Either way I'm gonna get rowdy!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I try not to put too much hope at the beginning..  just like my football team (Philadelphia Eagles), they have given me so much hope at the beginning then.... no matter what though I will support my team.. remember first round game 7 against black hawks? OT goal! I will never forget where I was and how excited I was for the rest of my life!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure what channel it's on tonight, but I hope it's on CBC, I made a fractal antenna just for true HD hockey. It'd be a shame if I couldn't use it.

Dang... Ch 22, pretty sure I don't get that over the air.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

it will be on sportsnet pacific!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, maybe the next game will be on CBC. It's unreal the difference between OTA HD compared to cable and satellite HD.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Go Sharks!  :bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You're gonna be hanging your head low after this game John!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

sharks???? really?? lol :bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, you know he's serious and ready for a fight, he just changed his avatar back!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

since we are fish guys, let's talk about it in fish term... there is one fish in the ocean that can eat/kill sharks... Killer whale!!! ( sorry john if you are offended but I love guy's talk like this)


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> You're gonna be hanging your head low after this game John!


We shall see Chris! lol he learned that from the Canucks after game 4 of the play-offs last year  lol Given the run of losses in the last 10 or so match-ups, it would be nice to see the Canucks get a win against them again lol.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahaha no doubt.


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

The wife says, (she hates hockey and drinking) lets try hockey and beer this year. So watching the game as we speak lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> since we are fish guys, let's talk about it in fish term... there is one fish in the ocean that can eat/kill sharks... Killer whale!!! ( sorry john if you are offended but I love guy's talk like this)


Maybe the ones on the ice should take some lessons from the ones in the ocean lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha.... ahhh 1 nothing Sharks right now. blah.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

hahaha 1-1 now.. kids are in sleep.. perfect time for me to watch the game


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Maybe the ones on the ice should take some lessons from the ones in the ocean lol


hahahaha good come back! i like that


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

:bigsmile:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I know, if I'm gonna be a jerk, I should back a team that doesn't constantly disappoint.

Doesn't matter.. GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I feel your pain bro! One thing both our teams have in common is the ability to disappoint us by the end of the season lol


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

bad news: we got outshoted badly... good news: it is preseason!!!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol @ outshoted.....I think it's just out-shot lol and the good news was... "*Luckily* it is preseason" lol :bigsmile::lol:


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah that was a rough start, lol. At least they didn't completely get spanked. Close enough of a game for me not to freak out.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

lol well the second goal ( of course our Canucks) was a beauty! All sharks goals wasn't at all.. lol our goalies were good... It was frustrating but not like " WTH!!!!!!!!!!" lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to disagree about the sharks goals lol the first 2 were pretty darn good imo lol Was definitely a close one to the end. I have to admit I didnt get to see much of the game but I did monitor it on NHL.com. The funny thing was I told my gf "I need to flip over to the game to see the Sharks score" and she was like whatever, sure enough they scored the first goal within 10 seconds lol Then right before they scored the second one, I said" I need to flip it over again so they could score again and get the lead back". I did and sure enough within 10 seconds again ...they scored lol She just sat there shaking her head at me lol Finally at the end watching the clock tick away I was like "well 4 minutes to go and its tied better flip over so they can get the game winner in"....5 seconds later the puck went in lol She was in disbelief lol I only got to see a couple minutes of the game but it was the best couple minutes of the game lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

hahahaha, I bet she was shaking her head.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

lol 

BTW how do you become a sharks fan? I also got a question like that " How the heck do you become an Eagles(NFL) fan?"


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wasnt born here & my hometown (Indianapolis) never had an NHL team. So when I became a hockey fan I picked the team I liked everything about ...just happened to be the Sharks. And though they cause me as much frustration as the Canucks do for their fans lol I have found my loyalty remains with them through the good and bad :bigsmile:


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

same here for my NFL team!!  your hometown has a very good football team though!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> hahahaha, I bet she was shaking her head.


She was lol at the same time she was glad thats all she had to watch of it.....shes a Leafs fan haha Im looking forward to the first Sharks-Leafs game :bigsmile:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jhj0112 said:


> same here for my NFL team!!  your hometown has a very good football team though!


That we do! Have a good NBA team as well. I used to be in the swimming pool industry and have met alot of the Colts and Pacers players over the years due to that. Even used to take care pools at their training facility, very cool job when it came to those things. Peyton was one of my favs to deal with..he is an awesome guy


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Lucky you! Too bad manning is no longer with colts.. Pacers.. What can i say but miller time!  
They looked really good last season as well. Solid team. I'm a sports nut!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Didn't catch any of tonight's game, which probably a good thing.

Figured it would be less stressful watching some crappy CBS reality shows this wednesday night, lol.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I watched the first period... It wasn't pretty. Then I watched duck dynasty and felt much better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

maybe it's good thing that I could not watch it (family issue  ). was bobby lou that bad?


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

jhj0112 said:


> was bobby lou that bad?


Yes......


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> I watched the first period... It wasn't pretty. Then I watched duck dynasty and felt much better
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Love that show....funny episode too...definitely more entertaining than the game lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah I heard he really stunk it up in the 1st period and was pulled for the 3rd.

lol, just watched Duck Dynasty today.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

arggg!!! both eagles and canucks have bad start and my apisto agassiziis are acting weird.. better watch duck dynasty thing!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Duck dynasty is by far the best reality show ever made. It probably deserves its own thread lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

